

A Guide for Travelers Carrying Digital Devices Across the US Border - hartleybrody
https://www.eff.org/wp/defending-privacy-us-border-guide-travelers-carrying-digital-devices

======
DanielRibeiro
Dicussion on pretty much the same thing:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3496475>

